# Indian Prayer Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was born and raised in Cincinnati Oh, but my parents are Sri Lankan so I was raised in a Hindu family. I must say, my favorite Art of the culture is the prayer music.

Try this one:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Ahhh... Ganesh. The Remover of Obstacles... Beautiful... Uma Mohan...






One contemporary version I've played so many times I've lost track is her non-traditional performance its irresistible rhythmic groove (and IMO works just as well as one of the more traditional versions):






Her entire album is worth hearing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Ahhh... Ganesh. The Remover of Obstacles... Beautiful... Uma Mohan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I'll take a listen!


----------

